# Hotline Miami 2



## MaxSchwab (27. März 2015)

Hey, 
wollte mal allgemein Meinungen zu Hotline Miami 2 sammeln. Gerne auch kritisch reflektierend was die Gewaltdarstellungen angeht. Außerdem gerne auch über Storyinterpretationen abnerden .


----------

